# Le prestazioni di Saponara all'Empoli



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2015)

Ma qualcuno di voi sta guardando che razza di partita sta facendo Saponara ??? Gol (2) , assist e prestazione mostruosa .


----------



## Hammer (22 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno di voi sta guardando che razza di partita sta facendo Saponara ??? Gol (2) , assist e prestazione mostruosa .



I giovani non possono crescere da noi. Ennesimo capitolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2015)

A questo punto credo che dopo Niang , lui e tutti gli altri che fuori da milanello risorgono .. Penso sia un problema di gestione dei giovani ..


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Marzo 2015)

Anche da queste cose sembra che il dio del calcio ci prenda per i fondelli.Comunque noi i giovani non li sappiamo gestire,ulteriore merito della nostra dirigenza e dello staff tecnico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2015)

Avrà perso anche 8 palloni davanti, ma siccome l'Empoli di azioni ne fa più di 8 si può fare una grande partita lo stesso, vero pippinzaghi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Avrà perso anche 8 palloni davanti, ma siccome l'Empoli di azioni ne fa più di 8 si può fare una grande partita lo stesso, vero pippinzaghi?



Si vero , ma ampiamente migliore in campo .. Ha fatto quello che ha voluto .


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2015)

Saponara sa giocare a calcio... a prescindere di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2015)

Sarri e progetto giovani, ora ripartirà il tormentone.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Marzo 2015)

L'avevo detto più volte che su di lui occorreva investire e provarlo per diverse partite, invece di metterlo dietro a Muntari.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Marzo 2015)

Bravino questo Saponara. Da prendere!


----------



## Butcher (22 Marzo 2015)

Siamo diventati peggio della peggior Inter.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Marzo 2015)

Comunque Sarri è veramente bravo.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Marzo 2015)

contento per lui!! sta facendo bene!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2015)

Prima Niang, poi Saponara... fossi in De Sciglio ed El Sharaawy scapperei il prima possibile.


----------



## Renegade (22 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima Niang, poi Saponara... fossi in De Sciglio ed El Sharaawy scapperei il prima possibile.



Giusto. Ma Saponara resta un giocatore da Serie B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ma Saponara resta un giocatore da Serie B.


Da serie B non direi, come minimo da bassa serie A, poi gli andrebbe data una chance in un club di fascia superiore.


----------



## Renegade (22 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da serie B non direi, come minimo da bassa serie A, poi gli andrebbe data una chance in un club di fascia superiore.



E' stato bocciato sia da Allegri che da Seedorf che da un asino come Inzaghi. In campo con noi si è spesso rivelato scandaloso pure più di Muntari talvolta. Non è un giocatore da media-alta fascia. E' da B o da squadre che lottano per la retrocessione come l'Empoli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Dai noi era sempre rotto. Mmmah, certe cose mi fanno veramente arrabbiare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2015)

Non so se sia da grande o meno, appena uno fa delle partite fiacche viene subito etichettato come bidone, poi diciamo che l'ambiente non è il massimo, io l'avrei spedito in prestito secco e invece a fine stagione verrà riscattato da loro pace  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2015)

La sua dimensione è questa..discreto giocatore da squadra di provincia..non ha il guizzo, il fisico ne la testa per giocare titolare in una big


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima Niang, poi Saponara... fossi in De Sciglio ed El Sharaawy scapperei il prima possibile.



Esatto, infatti l'ho detto che senza una guida tecnica il prossimo anno El Shaarawy per il suo bene deve chiedere la cessione, può ancora salvare la carriera.


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2015)

Comunque al Milan sembrava un bradipo, all'Empoli è una scheggia. Dai con questa preparazione i calciatori sono proprio ingiudicabili. Ma che gli fanno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque al Milan sembrava un bradipo, all'Empoli è una scheggia. Dai con questa preparazione i calciatori sono proprio ingiudicabili. Ma che gli fanno?



Allenamenti fatti dai preparatori
Il preparatore atletico è Tognaccini

Serve altro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Allenamenti fatti dai preparatori
> Il preparatore atletico è Tognaccini
> 
> Serve altro?


Vero , concordo con te però ci deve essere anche altro a livello di testa ... Questo corre il triplo di quando era al milan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , concordo con te però ci deve essere anche altro a livello di testa ... Questo corre il triplo di quando era al milan



Si allenano, è quella la differenza. Sia tatticamente che fisicamente. Al Milan questa cosa è totalmente non gestita


----------



## davoreb (4 Aprile 2015)

Oggi grande partita contro la Juve, per me questo non è da buttare


----------



## Tobi (5 Aprile 2015)

Ottimo prospetto. In un'altra galassia sarebbe titolare inamovibile nel milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2015)

Gran gol e buon primo tempo contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Aprile 2015)

Non è ancora il giocatore di cui mi ero innamorato in serie B, ma sta dimostrando di valere eccome la serie A. Bravo Riccardo!


----------



## Robertino (26 Aprile 2015)

la dimostrazione che coi giovani si deve aver pazienza e fargli sentire fiducia... ma poi qua c'è gente che dice: non è un giocatore da A, flop, cesso,... io spero che l'empoli non lo riscatti


----------



## 666psycho (26 Aprile 2015)

contento per lui!! io ho ancora fiducia in lui!


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

ho visto la sintesi della partita e ha fatto cose eccellenti. Cose che non sono da un giocatorino. Mi ricorda un po' Candreva, bollato nell'esperienza sfortunata alla Juve e poi diventato un ottimo calciatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ho visto la sintesi della partita e ha fatto cose eccellenti. Cose che non sono da un giocatorino. Mi ricorda un po' Candreva, bollato nell'esperienza sfortunata alla Juve e poi diventato un ottimo calciatore.



come percorso si può ricordarlo, come caratteristiche tecniche sono completamente diversi, secondo me saponara è più tecnico e anche più bravo col pallone tra i piedi e negli spazi stretti, candreva è più un giocatore migliore dal punto di vista fisico oltre al fatto che ha un grandissimo tiro, infatti poi da trequartista è stato trasformato in un esterno vista la sua capacità di corsa, saponara non so in un futuro cosa potrebbe diventare..


----------



## Tobi (30 Aprile 2015)

Altra grande prestazione


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda un po' Candreva, bollato nell'esperienza sfortunata alla Juve e poi diventato un ottimo calciatore.



Antonio   

Pupillo anche di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Antonio
> 
> Pupillo anche di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



Anche a me piaceva alla Juve, mi sorprese il non riscatto. Comunque giocatore medio, pecca in tutti i fondamentali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Antonio
> 
> Pupillo anche di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Ah sì, stravedo per Saponara


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Il problema siamo noi, s'era capito da anni sinceramente


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema siamo noi, s'era capito da anni sinceramente


Amen


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2015)

Adoravo il Saponara di Empoli in B ed esultai per il suo arrivo. Che dire? Felicissimo per Riccardo, speriamo l'Empoli non lo riscatti perché c'è il forte rischio di mangiarsi le mani tra un po'.


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema siamo noi, s'era capito da anni sinceramente



Esatto ormai tutti i giovani da noi falliscono: lui, Niang, Suso, Pato, De Sciglio, ElShaa, Cristante..


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Esatto ormai tutti i giovani da noi falliscono: lui, Niang, Suso, Pato, De Sciglio, ElShaa, Cristante..



Pato si è distrutto per via della poca professionalità, per le serate in discoteca e per la fisicità non affine al calcio, tipo Rossi.
Niang non ha mai trovato spazio, non si può dire abbia fallito.
De Sciglio è in involuzione, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che giochi fuori ruolo sulla sinistra.
Cristante non ha mai giocato perché si preferivano Muntari ed Essien, dunque non ha fallito.
Suso è appena arrivato e le poche volte che ha giocato ha mostrato di mangiare El Shaarawy a morsi, non capisco come abbia fallito
El Shaarawy si è rivelato un calciatorino fragilissimo fisicamente e dalla personalità troppo debole

Quanto a Saponara, continuo a dire che l'Empoli è la sua dimensione, ecco perché lì fa bene. E' forse il giovane più scarso che io abbia visto al Milan. In campo era un fantasma e non aveva il minimo ritmo quando ha giocato. In Italia non si può puntare sui giovani del vivaio, perché usciranno tutti scarsi come lui. Mentre in Germania o in Inghilterra escono fuori i Goetze e i Kane. Questo perché? Perché è il sistema delle giovanili in Italia che non funziona. Si punta solo sulla tattica e c'è gente incompetente ad allenare.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pato si è distrutto per via della poca professionalità, per le serate in discoteca e per la fisicità non affine al calcio, tipo Rossi.
> Niang non ha mai trovato spazio, non si può dire abbia fallito.
> De Sciglio è in involuzione, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che giochi fuori ruolo sulla sinistra.
> Cristante non ha mai giocato perché si preferivano Muntari ed Essien, dunque non ha fallito.
> ...



Ti do ragione sul discorso del livello nullo dei vivai, ma sui nostri giocatori no.. Escono troppe voci su presunta bella vita dei giovani, se non sono in grado di controllarli un problema a livello societario c è.. Pato come ben dicevi tu pensava più alla noche bailada, su Elsha girano brutte voci, Niang si faceva beccare alla guida senza patente fingendosi traoré.. Poi il livello infimo della squadra e dei nuovi "senatori" ha notevolmente influito sia sul rendimento che sulla crescita, sia sportiva che professionale, dei ragazzi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2015)

Embe, vuoi mettere Baselli ?


----------



## Schism75 (3 Maggio 2015)

Comunque mi é piaciuto il fatto che abbia detto di non essere ancora pronto per una grande squadra, ma deve maturare in piazze meno importanti. Vuol dire che rimane con i piedi per terra. Speriamo contieniti così.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pato si è distrutto per via della poca professionalità, per le serate in discoteca e per la fisicità non affine al calcio, tipo Rossi.
> Niang non ha mai trovato spazio, non si può dire abbia fallito.
> De Sciglio è in involuzione, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che giochi fuori ruolo sulla sinistra.
> Cristante non ha mai giocato perché si preferivano Muntari ed Essien, dunque non ha fallito.
> ...


Parole sante, le giovanili italiane si basano solo su tattica e fisicità, è questa la madre di tutti i problemi del calcio italiano,
ma non è una questione d'incompetenza, è che è più facile sperare di piazzare il giovane scarso ma fisicamente piazzato piuttosto che uno capace ma mingherlino, esperienza personale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parole sante, le giovanili italiane si basano solo su tattica e fisicità, è questa la madre di tutti i problemi del calcio italiano,
> ma non è una questione d'incompetenza, è che è più facile sperare di piazzare il giovane scarso ma fisicamente piazzato piuttosto che uno capace ma mingherlino, esperienza personale



Ma il problema non e solo questo. Penso a Jedvaj che nella Roma non si e visto e che ieri ha battuto il Bayern con il Leverkusen. Se i giocatori che in Italia non vedi mai vanno al estero rischiano anche di fare bella figura. Qui il motivo e proprio la mentalita. Il Leverkusen ieri ha giocato con 7 giocatori sotto i 24 anni. In Italia una cosa del genere e impossibile, gia per la semplice mancanza di Mentalita. Quando mancano 10 minuti qui entrano i vari Essien, Muntari e zombie vari invece di dare anche un minimo di spazio a talenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non e solo questo. Penso a Jedvaj che nella Roma non si e visto e che ieri ha battuto il Bayern con il Leverkusen. Se i giocatori che in Italia non vedi mai vanno al estero rischiano anche di fare bella figura. Qui il motivo e proprio la mentalita. Il Leverkusen ieri ha giocato con 7 giocatori sotto i 24 anni. In Italia una cosa del genere e impossibile, gia per la semplice mancanza di Mentalita. Quando mancano 10 minuti qui entrano i vari Essien, Muntari e zombie vari invece di dare anche un minimo di spazio a talenti.



Io credo che la mentalità sbagliata sia anche dalla parte giocatori. Perchè se quei zombie non entrano poi si lamentano con l'allenatore e i procuratori fanno casino e bla bla bla...


----------



## Djici (3 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la mentalità sbagliata sia anche dalla parte giocatori. Perchè se quei zombie non entrano poi si lamentano con l'allenatore e i procuratori fanno casino e bla bla bla...



I giocatori sbagliano perche si lamentano, ma sono le societa che sbagliano due volte.
La prima volta andando a prendere quelle mummie STRAFINITE e la seconda volta lasciando i giocatori fare casino senza sbatterli in tribuna la settimana successiva.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2015)

Altra partitella niente male per lo "scarsone".


----------



## Milo (10 Maggio 2015)

Ha fatto un altro gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Maggio 2015)

6 gol in 12 partite :O


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2015)

Un vero bidone sopravvalutato.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Fantastico Riccardo


----------



## 666psycho (10 Maggio 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Dany20 (10 Maggio 2015)

Bravo Ricky. Ottima media gol per un centrocampista. Spero che abbia un'altra chance da noi.


----------



## sion (10 Maggio 2015)

oggi gol e assist


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Bravo Ricky. Ottima media gol per un centrocampista. Spero che abbia un'altra chance da noi.


6 gol in 12 partite sono una media ottima per un centravanti... per un centrocampista è straordinaria!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2015)

Se il condor lo lascia andare a 4 mln è da denuncia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2015)

Darlo via col diritto di riscatto in favore dell'Empoli è stato un grosso errore. Non credo avranno problemi a riprenderlo per 5M. 

Poi in futuro magari si dimostrerà giocatore soltanto da piccole piazze, ma ad oggi non avrei corso il rischio di perderlo così facilmente.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Darlo via col diritto di riscatto in favore dell'Empoli è stato un grosso errore. Non credo avranno problemi a riprenderlo per 5M.
> 
> Poi in futuro magari si dimostrerà giocatore soltanto da piccole piazze, ma ad oggi non avrei corso il rischio di perderlo così facilmente.



Non abbiamo un controriscatto vero ?

Comunque nel caso penso si possa tenere lo stesso. Magari si regalano a loro un paio di giocatori invece di farselo riscattare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un controriscatto vero ?
> 
> Comunque nel caso penso si possa tenere lo stesso. Magari si regalano a loro un paio di giocatori invece di farselo riscattare.



No, nessun controriscatto.


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un controriscatto vero ?
> 
> Comunque nel caso penso si possa tenere lo stesso. Magari si regalano a loro un paio di giocatori invece di farselo riscattare.



Gourcuff 2.0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Maggio 2015)

Il condor, un genio


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Darlo via col diritto di riscatto in favore dell'Empoli è stato un grosso errore. Non credo avranno problemi a riprenderlo per 5M.



5M... i soldi spesi per 12 mesi di Muntari...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gourcuff 2.0



Mi starebbe bene purchè abbiamo in rosa Pirlo 2.0, Seedorf 2.0, Kakà 2.0 e gattuso 2.0.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2015)

Giocare ad Empoli o a Milano sono due cose totalmente diverse, cerchiamo di non scordarlo e non perdere contatto con la realtà


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocare ad Empoli o a Milano sono due cose totalmente diverse, cerchiamo di non scordarlo e non perdere contatto con la realtà



Infatti a Milano non ha mai giocato . Poi ha fatto 6 goal in 12 partite su più alcuni assist e non è nemmeno una punta . Sara' l' allenatore nuovo cje deve decidere su chi puntare ma al ragazzo Non mancano le qualità tecniche , al Milan attuale la prima cosa che manca è la tecnica !


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2015)

Sentito un intervista a Sarri e ha appena detto che quando è arrivato era FISICAMENTE COMPLETAMENTE a pezzi .. 

ora , porca di una V.. ma è possibile che a milanello distruggano i giocatori ? che cacchio di preparazione fanno ? si allenano ? 

non capisco .


----------



## Butcher (15 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentito un intervista a Sarri e ha appena detto che quando è arrivato era FISICAMENTE COMPLETAMENTE a pezzi ..
> 
> ora , porca di una V.. ma è possibile che a milanello distruggano i giocatori ? che cacchio di preparazione fanno ? si allenano ?
> 
> non capisco .



E' la cosa che più mi manda in bestia! Raderei tutto al suolo!


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentito un intervista a Sarri e ha appena detto che quando è arrivato era FISICAMENTE COMPLETAMENTE a pezzi ..
> 
> ora , porca di una V.. ma è possibile che a milanello distruggano i giocatori ? che cacchio di preparazione fanno ? si allenano ?
> 
> non capisco .



O li rimbambiscono, vedi Niang che fisicamente non era malaccio nonostante Milan Lab ma faceva i movimenti sbagliati prima di andare al Genoa.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentito un intervista a Sarri e ha appena detto che quando è arrivato era FISICAMENTE COMPLETAMENTE a pezzi ..
> 
> ora , porca di una V.. ma è possibile che a milanello distruggano i giocatori ? che cacchio di preparazione fanno ? *si allenano ?*
> 
> non capisco .



Assolutamente no, è da tanto che lo dico. Secondo me col sergente di ferro fanno riscaldamento e partitella tutti i giorni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2015)

Ma grazie condom


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2015)

Ammesso che non sia da Milan, cederemo a 4 milioni un giocatore che attualmente ne vale una quindicina


----------



## Butcher (17 Maggio 2015)

L'abbiamo regalato...................


----------



## Dany20 (17 Maggio 2015)

Segna segna segna. Grande Saponara.


----------



## walter 22 (17 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentito un intervista a Sarri e ha appena detto che quando è arrivato era FISICAMENTE COMPLETAMENTE a pezzi ..
> 
> ora , porca di una V.. ma è possibile che a milanello distruggano i giocatori ? che cacchio di preparazione fanno ? si allenano ?
> 
> non capisco .



Veramente non si sa di chi sia la colpa anche perchè è dai tempi dell'ultimo ancelotti che siamo ridotti a pezzi ogni anno la preparazione fisica sembra una cosa sconosciuta. Allegri che tanto ho criticato quest'anno ha una squadra che a maggio corre ancora come se fosse la prima partita della stagione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2015)

fisico e tecnica, magari non era adatto per giocare titolare da noi ma lo abbiamo regalato, errore clamoroso..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Maggio 2015)

ItalMilan però solo con quelli scarsi e da rottamare


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2015)

Venduto un 23enne da 7 gol in 16 partite al prezzo di un anno di ingaggio di Abate.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Maggio 2015)

Avete sempre da criticare? Il sumaro ha detto che è stata una buona operazione, che Saponara non è da Milan è che il 30% per il suo acquisto è un affare. Tsè, tifosi occasionali


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Avete sempre da criticare? Il sumaro ha detto che è stata una buona operazione, che Saponara non è da Milan è che il 30% per il suo acquisto è un affare. Tsè, tifosi occasionali



Quando era al Milan:"Ricky, Riccardo. Numerohhhhh 22. L'erede di Kakàààaahhhhh"

Appena andato via:"E' scarso, non vale nulla".

Quando facevo le elementari ragionavo così. A 6-7 anni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Maggio 2015)

Non sarà un fenomeno che ti cambia il Milan, ma un Bonaventura in più fa sempre comodo...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2015)

sta segnando a raffica.


----------



## Aron (17 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me non aveva la personalità giusta per giocare nel Milan.

La controprova l'avremo solo qualora passerà in club con un minimo di spessore, come Roma, Lazio e Fiorentina.


----------



## O Animal (17 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me non aveva la personalità giusta per giocare nel Milan.
> 
> La controprova l'avremo solo qualora passerà in club con un minimo di spessore, come Roma, Lazio e Fiorentina.



Anche Felipe Anderson al suo primo anno sembrava un bluff alla Luis Silvio... Ad un giovane di 23 anni qualche chance in più l'avrei data prima di mettergli un riscatto a 4 milioni... 

A quell'età circa 24 anni fa mandammo un giovane Boban a fare un annetto a Bari... Il resto è storia... 

Il problema è che in questi 24 anni il geometra ha preso sempre più potere sportivo e ci sta portando velocemente alla morte...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me non aveva la personalità giusta per giocare nel Milan.
> 
> La controprova l'avremo solo qualora passerà in club con un minimo di spessore, come Roma, Lazio e Fiorentina.



io non contesto il fatto che sia da milan o no , io critico la svendita del giocatore da parte dell'incompetente di galliani


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Maggio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io non contesto il fatto che sia da milan o no , io critico la svendita del giocatore da parte dell'incompetente di galliani



.

Si sarebbe potuto anche vendere quest'estate senza mettere il diritto, ma a 10 mln, non ai 4 che prenderemo.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Maggio 2015)

A differenza di altri, tra cui Niang, ha avuto pochissime possibilità.
Fisicamente era a pezzi, ad Empoli è in una forma smagliante.
Tognaccini, prima di tutto il resto, è il male assoluto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sarà un fenomeno che ti cambia il Milan, ma un Bonaventura in più fa sempre comodo...



per me saponara è anche meglio, comunque come livello siamo li, ci sta eccome soprattutto in questo milan di morti, ma con quell'allenatore è inutile..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me saponara è anche meglio, comunque come livello siamo li, ci sta eccome soprattutto in questo milan di morti, ma con quell'allenatore è inutile..



Infatti bisogna dargli il prestito secco. Sarebbe stato un ottimo rincalzo anche in un Milan migliorato...


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sta segnando a raffica.



Si da mezza punta, trequartista, lo si chiami come si preferisce. Ruolo nel quale in B esplose. 

Da noi dove ha giocato? A centrocampo, rendetevi conto di dove Galliani l'ha voluto inventare insieme a Inzaghi (alla Di Maria) pur di non andare sul mercato a prendere realmente un mediano.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io non contesto il fatto che sia da milan o no , io critico la svendita del giocatore da parte dell'incompetente di galliani



Non so se possiamo davvero dire che sia stato svenduto.
Il Milan ci farà una plusvalenza una volta che l'Empoli lo rivenderà, e nel prezzo di riscatto favorevole ci possono essere dentro degli affari ancora in corso di definizione (Valdifiori e Mario Rui per esempio).

Il valore di Saponara negli ultimi due anni è crollato. 
Onestamente, se Saponara avesse giocato le due precedenti stagioni nell'Inter e se il Milan annunciasse il suo acquisto per la prossima stagione a 8 milioni di euro, diremmo che sia una geniale operazione della società o che siano soldi buttati?

Il valore attuale di Saponara è sui sei milioni, cifra a cui come già detto il Milan ci arriverà per i diritti sul 30% di una futura rivendita da parte dell'Empoli. 


Per me l'errore è stato all'origine: era meglio investire su qualcun altro; la Juventus ha preso Berardi nello stesso periodo e allo stesso prezzo di Saponara.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si da mezza punta, trequartista, lo si chiami come si preferisce. Ruolo nel quale in B esplose.
> 
> Da noi dove ha giocato? A centrocampo, rendetevi conto di dove Galliani l'ha voluto inventare insieme a Inzaghi (alla Di Maria) pur di non andare sul mercato a prendere realmente un mediano.


.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non so se possiamo davvero dire che sia stato svenduto.
> Il Milan ci farà una plusvalenza una volta che l'Empoli lo rivenderà, e nel prezzo di riscatto favorevole ci possono essere dentro degli affari ancora in corso di definizione (Valdifiori e Mario Rui per esempio).
> 
> Il valore di Saponara negli ultimi due anni è crollato.
> ...



fatto sta che puntalmente galliani svende a due soldi , per cosa poi ? pagare gli stipendi degli essien ? poi ti vedi darmian miglior terzino in serie A , niag che segna doppiette al genoa e saponara che fa goal a grappoli .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2015)

È stato svenduto dal geometra per due noccioline e un tozzo di pane. Tra l'altro dichiari ai quattro venti che vuoi fare un Milan italiano e poi ti affretti a cedere uno dei pochi italiani con i piedi buoni? Potevi darlo in prestito, non c'era motivo di svendere celermente un talento del genere. Andava seguito e valutato.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È stato svenduto dal geometra per due noccioline e un tozzo di pane. Tra l'altro dichiari ai quattro venti che vuoi fare un Milan italiano e poi ti affretti a cedere uno dei pochi italiani con i piedi buoni? Potevi darlo in prestito, non c'era motivo di svendere celermente un talento del genere. Andava seguito e valutato.



Eh ma scherzi ? Sono pur sempre 4 mln.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2015)

Il bello è che se qualche giornalista si permettesse di fargli una domanda sul perchè Saponetta sia stato regalato Galliani gli risponderebbe come ha fatto con Viera ai tempi:
Merito i complimenti per averlo preso!!


----------



## mark (20 Maggio 2015)

Non basterebbe convincere il giocatore a tornare a Milano?


----------



## prebozzio (20 Maggio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Non basterebbe convincere il giocatore a tornare a Milano?


Forse sì. Ma forse gli converrebbe farsi un altro anno a Empoli e poi andare in una scuola che davvero punti su di lui


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Forse sì. Ma forse gli converrebbe farsi un altro anno a Empoli e poi andare in una scuola che davvero punti su di lui


----------



## prebozzio (20 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Sono a fare lezione a dei ragazzi, mi devo essere confuso


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

Resto della mia idea: fa bene ad empoli perché quella è la sua dimensione..vi ricordate che so, ciccio Tavano?..Saponara non ha il passo e il carattere per giocare in quel ruolo in una big..perché in campo ci sono ruoli e ruoli, se devi essere quello che costruisce la manovra o illumina con la giocata risolutiva è davvero molto diverso farlo al Castellani e farlo a San Siro..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea: fa bene ad empoli perché quella è la sua dimensione..vi ricordate che so, ciccio Tavano?..Saponara non ha il passo e il carattere per giocare in quel ruolo in una big..perché in campo ci sono ruoli e ruoli, se devi essere quello che costruisce la manovra o illumina con la giocata risolutiva è davvero molto diverso farlo al Castellani e farlo a San Siro..



Ci può stare come discorso,
Il primo nome che mi viene in mente è Di Natale, pazzesco all'udinese, mediocre in altri contesti tipo nazionale

ma valutazioni definitive vanno fatte su giocatori in piena maturità, almeno 25/26 anni,
Saponara andava sicuramente valutato meglio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea: fa bene ad empoli perché quella è la sua dimensione..vi ricordate che so, ciccio Tavano?..Saponara non ha il passo e il carattere per giocare in quel ruolo in una big..perché in campo ci sono ruoli e ruoli, se devi essere quello che costruisce la manovra o illumina con la giocata risolutiva è davvero molto diverso farlo al Castellani e farlo a San Siro..



l'oggetto della discussione non è se saponara è da milan o meno , ma quanto è incompentete galliani che prende il giocatore a 3-4 mil e mette il riscatto a 4 mil


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'oggetto della discussione non è se saponara è da milan o meno , ma *quanto è incompentete galliani *che prende il giocatore a 3-4 mil e mette il riscatto a 4 mil



Vabbè ma su Galliani ormai è chiaro che non resta nulla da dire..chi è il procuratore di Saponara per curiosità? Sicuramente non uno della sua combriccola..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ci può stare come discorso,
> Il primo nome che mi viene in mente è Di Natale, pazzesco all'udinese, mediocre in altri contesti tipo nazionale
> 
> ma valutazioni definitive vanno fatte su giocatori in piena maturità, almeno 25/26 anni,
> Saponara andava sicuramente valutato meglio.



Si ma è pieno di questi esempi, pensa ad un di Vaio, Diamanti etc..non credo in futuro rimpiangeremo Saponara se non dovesse più essere un giocatore del Milan (per inciso, se il giocatore VOLESSE tornare non credo l'Empoli eserciterebbe il riscatto) ma concordo che si poteva valutarlo meglio anche se finché stava qua ha davvero dimostrato lo zero assoluto..meno di Niang..


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> chi è il procuratore di Saponara per curiosità? Sicuramente non uno della sua combriccola..



MANUEL MONTIPÒ

Mai sentito prima.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea: fa bene ad empoli perché quella è la sua dimensione..vi ricordate che so, ciccio Tavano?..Saponara non ha il passo e il carattere per giocare in quel ruolo in una big..perché in campo ci sono ruoli e ruoli, se devi essere quello che costruisce la manovra o illumina con la giocata risolutiva è davvero molto diverso farlo al Castellani e farlo a San Siro..



.

Mi piace fare un paragone con Florenzi. Pensiamo alla prima stagione in A di Florenzi e la prima di Saponara. La differenza è pazzesca.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Da gennaio a questa parte uno dei migliori giocatori della Serie A per rendimento, se non il migliore. Complimenti a chi non l'ha mai fatto giocare, complimenti a chi l'ha venduto per due lire, servite per acquistare Kucka...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da gennaio a questa parte uno dei migliori giocatori della Serie A per rendimento, se non il migliore. Complimenti a chi non l'ha mai fatto giocare, complimenti a chi l'ha venduto per due lire, servite per acquistare Kucka...



Mah.. Nel senso sì, si sta dimostrando forte. Ma anche Bertolacci era forte al Genoa. Saponara le poche volte che ha giocato ha fatto schifo, le altre volte era rotto. Infatti tutti erano contenti del suo addio (non contenti del fatto che sia stato regalato, ma vabbè Galliani è un incapace).

Secondo me il discorso è semplice. La Maglia del Milan pesa. I Saponara, i Suso, i Honda, i bertolacci, i Baselli tutti questi "Bonaventuras" non sono Milan. Scommetto che se Bertolacci lo vendiamo a Gennaio ad una media squadra, tornerebbe a fare bene.
La maglia del Milan pesa.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Settembre 2015)

Anche oggi sta facendo il fenomeno contro il napoli. 
Giocando da trequartista e ritornando in una dimensione meno pressante fa la differenza.
Peccato abbia questo difetto di personalità altrimenti andava tenuto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2015)

Non credo nemmeno che era la pressione della maglia del Milan. Leggendo le dichiarazioni che ha fatto sembra che in spogliatoio c'era una certa aria che tirava...
Poi, come ormai risaputo, la condizione fisica al Milan era ridicola(cosi come quella del resto della squadra)


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. Nel senso sì, si sta dimostrando forte. Ma anche Bertolacci era forte al Genoa. Saponara le poche volte che ha giocato ha fatto schifo, le altre volte era rotto. Infatti tutti erano contenti del suo addio (non contenti del fatto che sia stato regalato, ma vabbè Galliani è un incapace).
> 
> Secondo me il discorso è semplice. La Maglia del Milan pesa. I Saponara, i Suso, i Honda, i bertolacci, i Baselli tutti questi "Bonaventuras" non sono Milan. Scommetto che se Bertolacci lo vendiamo a Gennaio ad una media squadra, tornerebbe a fare bene.
> La maglia del Milan pesa.



saponara 2 presenze se non 3, come fanno a bastare per poter dire che ha fatto male al MIlan??? tra l'altro provato pure in un ruolo non suo, ovvero mezzala. Io ricordo invece la sua partita da titolare nel derby ed è stato uno dei migliori. Purtroppo è capitato nel peggior milan possibile, con un non allenatore. Ecco qual è stato il vero problema di saponara al Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. Nel senso sì, si sta dimostrando forte. Ma anche Bertolacci era forte al Genoa. Saponara le poche volte che ha giocato ha fatto schifo, le altre volte era rotto. Infatti tutti erano contenti del suo addio (non contenti del fatto che sia stato regalato, ma vabbè Galliani è un incapace).
> 
> Secondo me il discorso è semplice. La Maglia del Milan pesa. I Saponara, i Suso, i Honda, i bertolacci, i Baselli tutti questi "Bonaventuras" non sono Milan. Scommetto che se Bertolacci lo vendiamo a Gennaio ad una media squadra, tornerebbe a fare bene.
> La maglia del Milan pesa.



Va detto che ha giocato due partite di numero, Inter e Palermo. In due anni e mezzo. C'è gente come Honda che riceve tutte le settimane occasioni nonostante abbia giocato bene, nello stesso lasso di tempo, 4 o 5 partite in croce.
A me Saponara sembra qualcosa di più di Bertolacci. Bertolacci è un buon incursore da provincia che sa fare un po' tutto e niente e che rende in un sistema collaudato. Saponara è semplicemente un giocatore di talento. Forse difetta un po' in personalità, ma da noi non ha avuto modo di crescere. 
A Empoli ha fatto bene con Sarri, e ok, ma adesso sta facendo il fenomeno anche con Giampaolo, che è forse peggio di Inzaghi...
Ora vale minimo 20 milioni, e noi siamo sempre a giocare con honda trequartista. E' innegabile che la sua cessione sia stata un'operazione disastrosa. Tanto per cambiare....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma com'è possibile che all'Empoli non si sia rotto UNA volta?


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile che all'Empoli non si sia rotto UNA volta?



Così come altri N giocatori che al Milan si spaccavano in continuazione e appena ceduti mai, evidentemente a Milanello c'è la nuvola di Fantozzi


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2015)

È un rimpianto,si,ma c'è da dire che il Milan degli ultimi anni si è rivelato il posto peggiore in assoluto in cui crescere per un giovane.


----------



## Robertino (13 Settembre 2015)

se penso a quanti modi c'erano per valorizzarlo e non perderlo definitivamente, mi mangio le mani...
c'è un'incapacità tecnica nella dirigenza che è imbarazzante. Ha ragione Sarri, se continua così, l'anno prossimo nessuno in Italia se lo potrà permettere. e a noi resteranno i rimpianti


----------



## Gas (13 Settembre 2015)

Io comunque mi trovo assolutamente in dissenso con l'opinione gnerale del forum, del discorso che da noi ha fatto schifo, che la maglia pesa, ecc...
Io di Saponara ho un ricordo diverso, ricordo che i pochissimi minuti che ha giocato ha fatto bene, ma purtroppo non gli è stata mai data la possibilità di giocare, e tanto meno di giocare con un minimo di continuità.
Io credo che una società top come è il Milan non possa prendere un giocatore e poi non farlo mai giocare, significa che qualche testa dovrebbe saltare se si compra un giocatore così tanto scarso da non essere funzionale. Ma non è il caso di Saponara, che tanto scarso a quanto pare non è...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io comunque mi trovo assolutamente in dissenso con l'opinione gnerale del forum, del discorso che da noi ha fatto schifo, che la maglia pesa, ecc...
> Io di Saponara ho un ricordo diverso, ricordo che i pochissimi minuti che ha giocato ha fatto bene, ma purtroppo non gli è stata mai data la possibilità di giocare, e tanto meno di giocare con un minimo di continuità.
> Io credo che una società top come è il Milan non possa prendere un giocatore e poi non farlo mai giocare, significa che qualche testa dovrebbe saltare se si compra un giocatore così tanto scarso da non essere funzionale. Ma non è il caso di Saponara, che tanto scarso a quanto pare non è...



Anche io la penso un pò così, però è un pò come per Suso, gioca sempre poco ma quando l'opportunità non è che abbia mangiato il campo.


----------



## miticotoro (13 Settembre 2015)

Al milan aveva una condizione fisica pessima, già questo cambia prospettiva
Poi un giovane può esplodere subito, oppure dopo ..... o lo fai magari giocare all'inizio spezzettoni di partita, in coppa italia, nelle partite piu facili sulla carta, in maniera tale che oltre a fare esperienza prende anche fiducia oppure lo butti nella mischia subito ma poi lo devi difendere, non che dopo 2 partite lo lasci in panchina.
Ci sono differenze abissali tra la primavera e il campionato professionistico, difficile che un giocatore a 21 anni sia già un giocatore affermato, incominciano a far vedere qualcosa intorno ai 23 anni
Secondo me il prossimo Saponara sarà J. Mauri


----------



## malos (13 Settembre 2015)

Siamo la squadra peggiore in questo periodo storico per i giovani. Fossi uno di loro non verrei mai al milan. Qui o iniziano bene e poi si involvono tipo De Sciglio e il faraone o come altri, vedi Saponara, non sono per niente aiutati nè dalla squadra nè dalla società. Non tutti hanno un carattere d'acciaio ma non vuol dire che non possano diventare ottimi giocatori se indirizzati bene.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

Fortissimo. Ottimo tiro chirurgico, tanta tecnica, ottima visione di gioco, elegante e non disdegna nemmeno a sacrificarsi.

Questo è un errore stratosferico che ha commesso Galliani, l'ennesimo.

Il diritto di riscatto a 4 milioni è una barzelletta, avrebbe dovuto piazzarci un contro-riscatto. Vuoi venderlo perché sei folle? Allora imponi un riscatto almeno a 10-15 come con Gourcuff, almeno ci avresti guadagnato qualcosina.

La juve, quando sa che non può lanciare i possibili talenti, li manda in giro per l'Italia, poi li *riprende*. Saponara è stato massacrato ed etichettato come un giocatore "non da Milan".

Saponara 2013-2015: 8 presenze (di cui sei dalla panchina). Di grazia quando sarebbe stato un giocatore "non da Milan"? In quale partita nello specifico? Quando entrava all'ottantesimo? Quando aveva la pubalgia? Avere la pubalgia, saltarsi il ritiro e non essere visto dall'allenatore significa non essere da Milan?

Non gli è stata concessa la fiducia, questa è la verità.

Questo è da Milan eccome, chi lavora nel settore e guadagna *lautamente* il suo stipendio, queste cose dovrebbe saperle.
Probabilmente l'anno prossimo giocherà all'estero e tanti saluti a Saponara, mentre noi siam qui a smadonnare contro l'impalpabile Honda.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Ottimo tiro chirurgico, tanta tecnica, ottima visione di gioco, elegante e non disdegna nemmeno a sacrificarsi.
> 
> Questo è un errore stratosferico che ha commesso Galliani, l'ennesimo.
> 
> ...



Non dimentichiamo che oltre a quei 4 mln di riscatto il Milan ha una clausola del 30-40% (non ricordo di preciso) sulla futura vendita. Quindi se continua cosi una cosa è certa, alla fine l'Empoli ce l'avrà pagato 10-15 mln. Consoliamoci cosi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo che oltre a quei 4 mln di riscatto il Milan ha una clausola del 30-40% (non ricordo di preciso) sulla futura vendita. Quindi se continua cosi una cosa è certa, alla fine l'Empoli ce l'avrà pagato 10-15 mln. Consoliamoci cosi.



Hai ragione, ho dimenticato la percentuale. Resto dell'idea che una società al top questi errori non dovrebbe farli. 
Noi siamo qui in un forum a parlarne, ma loro sono pagati milioni per non commettere errori del genere!

Continuo a rosicare pensando che è un giocatore fantastico e che avremmo potuto godercelo per anni . Un trequartista puro meraviglioso, vecchio stampo, nostalgico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Settembre 2015)

Adriano

Galliani


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

Mandato via avendo nel suo ruolo Honda e Suso. Ennesimo atto criminale del Gallo.


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2015)

E' un ottimo giocatore, se cresce in personalità può diventare veramente forte perchè ha tutti i mezzi fisici e tecnici richiesti per il ruolo di trequartista. Mi è capitato spesso di vedere partite dell'Empoli e vede linee di passaggio veramente difficili, ha un'ottima visione di gioco e capacità di verticalizzare. Nel nostro modulo, con Bacca e Adriano, sono convinto che farebbe molto bene.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

Tranquilli, al Milan farebbe pietà anche oggi.


----------



## koti (14 Settembre 2015)

Saponara mangia in testa a tutti i nostri attuali trequartisti, può diventare veramente un gran bel giocatore. Se mantiene le aspettative penso che la sua cessione potrebbe essere ricordata come uno dei più grandi disastri di Galliani.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore da provincia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Giocatore da provincia.


Honda però è un giocatore da parrocchia.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2015)

Amavo il Saponara di Empoli in B ed ero entusiasta del suo approdo in rossonero.

Sono felicissimo del rendimento che sta avendo a Empoli. Ricordo che da gennaio 2015 a oggi Riccardo in azzurro ha 20 presenze e 10 gol. Una media straordinaria.
E poi la visione di gioco, la capacità di creare superiorità numerica... grandissimo Saponara. Va portato agli Europei.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Giocatore da provincia.



Giusto, da noi non ha saputo sfruttare i suoi 90 minuti divisi in sei presenze. 

E' un peccato che non abbia fatto 10 gol, 10 assist e 10 rabone in quell'arco di tempo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2015)

Sisi giocatore da provinciale, parente stretto dei Bonaventuras e dei Policic, quello che volete voi

Ma come fa ad avere da gennaio una media gol/assist che credo nessuno abbia in serie A in una squadra di scappati di casa? Più di un gol ogni due partite ed è un trequartista

Non sono solo i gol e l'assist tra l'altro, ieri contro il Napoli tutto il gioco convergeva verso di lui e dava anche una mano dietro!!!

A un certo punto è svenuto per la stanchezza 

Nessuno mette in dubbio che al Milan non avrebbe avuto lo stesso rendimento, ma è stato mai provato nel suo ruolo, è stato mai sano e in forma, ha avuto tutte le opportunità che hanno avuto gli Honda, i Montolivo, i Pazzini, i Poli, gli El Shaarawy??

Ieri con Saponara si vinceva? Sì, perché almeno giocavi in 10 (tolto sempre Abate) e avevi un giocatore tecnico dietro due punte che non sono esattamente Maccarone e PucciPucci


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sisi giocatore da provinciale, parente stretto dei Bonaventuras e dei Policic, quello che volete voi
> 
> Ma come fa ad avere da gennaio una media gol/assist che credo nessuno abbia in serie A in una squadra di scappati di casa? Più di un gol ogni due partite ed è un trequartista
> 
> ...



Ieri non lo fermavano nemmeno con le cannonate, dovevano falciarlo, infatti così hanno fatto diverse volte.

Sempre ieri, con Saponara, la vincevamo. Paradossalmente a centrocampo c'è stato filtro (complice anche i larghi spazi che gli odiati cugini ci hanno concesso), ma mancava nel 4-3-1-2 qualcuno che potesse mandare a nozze Bacca e L.Adriano. 

Sono d'accordo con te. Come ho scritto prima, non ha avuto fiducia da noi. La stessa che però hanno avuto El Sharaawy e Niang.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2015)

Ottimo mandarlo 6 mesi all'Empoli...ma non ho ancora capito perché il diritto di riscatto..
Che cacchio l'abbiamo comprato a fare?
Mauri farà la stessa fine.

E qui la colpa più grande è di Pippa (ricordate? lo voleva schierare mezzala!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ottimo mandarlo 6 mesi all'Empoli...ma non ho ancora capito perché il diritto di riscatto..
> Che cacchio l'abbiamo comprato a fare?
> Mauri farà la stessa fine.
> 
> *E qui la colpa più grande è di Pippa (ricordate? lo voleva schierare mezzala!!!!!!!!!!!*)



quella era una scusa inventata dalla società per non comprare nessuno. 
e cmq anche allegri l'ha avuto e non ci ha mai puntato seriamente.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Settembre 2015)

Non si può rivalutare un giocatore perché fa bene all'Empoli. 
Quanta gente esaltava Cerci o Immobile al Torino? Ma appena si è alzata l'asticella abbiamo visto che erano nullità. E venivano anche giustificati "Eh ma il Borussia non gira", "Eh ma nell'Atletico non c'è spazio"... e ora insieme non han giocato 90 minuti complessivi.
Quando Saponara andrà a una squadra di un certo livello e farà vedere qualcosa di importante con continuità allora se ne riparlerà.
E non sono convinto che se fosse al Milan farebbe meglio di Honda o chicchessia, perché nelle pochissime apparizioni Saponara non ha fatto nulla di più, non abbiamo controprove e magari Honda all'Empoli sarebbe eccezionale. Del resto Birsa nelle prime due partite sembrava un fenomeno nel Chievo.

Per me l'unico errore è stato, come sempre ci capita, cederlo a una cifra molto bassa. Qualche pollo lo si poteva trovare secondo me, dopo mezza buona stagione all'Empoli.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non si può rivalutare un giocatore perché fa bene all'Empoli.
> Quanta gente esaltava Cerci o Immobile al Torino? Ma appena si è alzata l'asticella abbiamo visto che erano nullità. E venivano anche giustificati "Eh ma il Borussia non gira", "Eh ma nell'Atletico non c'è spazio"... e ora insieme non han giocato 90 minuti complessivi.
> Quando Saponara andrà a una squadra di un certo livello e farà vedere qualcosa di importante con continuità allora se ne riparlerà.
> E non sono convinto che se fosse al Milan farebbe meglio di Honda o chicchessia, *perché nelle pochissime apparizioni Saponara non ha fatto nulla di più*, non abbiamo controprove e magari Honda all'Empoli sarebbe eccezionale. Del resto Birsa nelle prime due partite sembrava un fenomeno nel Chievo.
> ...



Questo secondo me è solo uno stereotipo che ricorre tra tanti tifosi.
Il problema vero è che non è mai stato utilizzato pienamente. E non è vero che al Milan non ha convinto, perché un giocatore non può convincere disputando 8 presenze in due anni (di cui 6 da panchinaro). Semplicemente non gli sono state date fiducia e opportunità.


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me è solo uno stereotipo che ricorre tra tanti tifosi.
> Il problema vero è che non è mai stato utilizzato pienamente. E' non è vero che al Milan non ha convinto, perché un giocatore non può convincere disputando 8 presenze in due anni (di cui 6 da panchinaro). Semplicemente non gli sono state date fiducia e opportunità.



Perfetto.
Una cosa e dire che uno gioca e fa pena, un altra e farlo giocare qualche minuto e dire che gioca male.
Se non dai nemmeno 2-3 partite di seguito ad un giocatore e normale che non trovi il giusto ritmo, sopratutto se il giocatore viene da un altro campionato con ritmi differenti, se e giovane e se purtroppo ha gia avuto qualche infortunio.

Se Ancelotti faceva la stessa cosa con CRESPO non avrebbe mai giocato una super stagione con noi... e lui lo abbiamo aspettato (giustamente) fino a novembre se non sbaglio (quando segno in coppa italia e finalmente si sblocco).

Hanno sbagliato con Saponara come hanno sbagliato su parecchi altri giocatori a cui non abbiamo dato una vera opportunita.
Poi e vero che siamo il Milan e non possiamo aspettare i giovani in eterno... ma se gioca Honda quasi sempre titolare, non e che non possiamo mettere Saponara per 3 partite intere consecutive.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Giocatore da provincia.



Lo penso pure io. Il prossimo anno andrà in una grande piazza di sicuro, avrà la sua seconda chance e li capiremo di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Ancelotti faceva la stessa cosa con CRESPO non avrebbe mai giocato una super stagione con noi... e lui lo abbiamo aspettato (giustamente) fino a novembre se non sbaglio (quando segno in coppa italia e finalmente si sblocco).



Però Crespo era stato un grandissimo giocatore, aveva giocato in Lazio e Parma (quando erano due ottime squadre e dicevano la loro pure a livello europeo), Inter, Chelsea... Saponara ha giocato nell'Empoli in serie B.
Poi concordo che a tutti vanno date opportunità, però questo vale per qualsiasi giocatore.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Una cosa e dire che uno gioca e fa pena, un altra e farlo giocare qualche minuto e dire che gioca male.
> Se non dai nemmeno 2-3 partite di seguito ad un giocatore e normale che non trovi il giusto ritmo, sopratutto se il giocatore viene da un altro campionato con ritmi differenti, se e giovane e se purtroppo ha gia avuto qualche infortunio.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Il fatto che quel ruolo è svolto da giocatori scarsi è un paradosso.

E' pur vero che al Milan servono giocatori pronti, ma in quel caso lo mandi in una piccola per testarlo, non per venderlo. La Juventus infatti utilizza questo metodo.

Io credo che l'operazione Saponara abbia un po' scottato Galliani, infatti per la prima volta nella storia del Milan è stato impiegato il contro-riscatto, ed è avvenuto con Mastour, onde evitare un Saponara-bis.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

A gennaio l'Empoli sarà già in Serie B e lo venderanno al Napoli voglioso di rimpolpare la sua rosa di cessi italiani


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però Crespo era stato un grandissimo giocatore, aveva giocato in Lazio e Parma (quando erano due ottime squadre e dicevano la loro pure a livello europeo), Inter, Chelsea... Saponara ha giocato nell'Empoli in serie B.
> Poi concordo che a tutti vanno date opportunità, però questo vale per qualsiasi giocatore.



Quello che dici e ovviamente giustissimo. Crespo era un giocatore importantissimo.
Ma se un giocatore come Crespo e stato dovuto aspettare per piu mesi e lecito pensare che un giocatore che viene dalla serie B abbia bisogno di piu di 2 partite.
Era quello il discorso.
Non puo esistere un paragone tra il peso di un Crespo e quello di un Saponara.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Amavo il Saponara di Empoli in B ed ero entusiasta del suo approdo in rossonero.
> 
> Sono felicissimo del rendimento che sta avendo a Empoli. Ricordo che da gennaio 2015 a oggi Riccardo in azzurro ha 20 presenze e 10 gol. Una media straordinaria.
> E poi la visione di gioco, la capacità di creare superiorità numerica... grandissimo Saponara. Va portato agli Europei.



Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2015)

la questione non è se saponare è da milan o meno , ma perchè dobbiamo sempre svendere ; la juve piazza coman a prezzi esagerati , riesce a piazzare ogbonna ad una decina di mil , mentre noi a momenti dobbiamo pagare per vendere i nostri giocatori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Settembre 2015)

Oggi altra grande partita e assist per il gol vittoria,
ma è scarso non è da Milan


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

non ha senso per lui restare ad Empoli...in provincia sta dimostrando di essere di un altro livello....ora fino a Giugno gli conviene stare li xkè rischia seriamente di venir convocato in nazionale...però a Giugno deve cambiare aria e andare in una squadra di medio/alta classifica


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Settembre 2015)

Io lo ricomprerei subito. Penso che con 15 milioni,massimo 20 si prende. Poi,per come è il ragazzo,credo ritornerebbe volentieri.


----------



## Love (20 Settembre 2015)

su saponara ho dei dubbi sul carattere...giocare all'empoli non è come giocare al Milan..però che cavolo di giocatore...se avessi la certezza che giocherebbe al Milan in questo modo lo andrei a prendere io ad Empoli per portarlo a Milanello...


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Il calcio è anche una questione di fiducia, al Empoli ha tutta quella fiducia che al Milan ha un certo Honda


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ogni volta che lo vedo giocare mi dà l'idea che possa diventare davvero fortissimo. Ha sempre avuto ottima visione di gioco e ottima tecnica, ma ora è migliorato tantissimo anche nella progressione palla al piede, quest'anno gli ho visto spesso fare azioni smarcandosi due-tre avversari di fila in pochissimi secondi.


----------

